# Jackson Making Deep Cuts to Their Design Department?



## LordCashew (Jan 12, 2021)

Uhh...







https://www.jacksonguitars.com/gear/basses/x-series-concert-bass-cbxnt-dx-iv/2916654618

How many basses is this an amalgamation of? 

I don't know if it's a really lazy bass design or some kind of expert-level troll. I want to buy one ironically...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 12, 2021)

That thing is uuuuuuuuuugly.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 12, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That thing is uuuuuuuuuugly.



Until someone rocks one for 20 years while writing hit after hit and people become nostalgic for the green rickenbacker thing. I’m imagining a Geddy Lee/Lemmy type guy. 

Then it’s USA custom shop only for the pre-relic’d version with only one dummy knob “just like the real one”.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 12, 2021)

silly. jackson never had a design department.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 12, 2021)

with a matching headstock... maybe...


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 13, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> with a matching headstock... maybe...


I dunno, the rosewood board is what's holding me back...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2021)

Also, fail on making this 34" scale and P/J.

If you're going to make a pseudo-Rick might as well include the two most interesting/important parts, the shorter scale and original pickups. It's not like either is difficult. 

Who's sitting there going "man, I'd love my bass to be half a Rick, but not as interesting"?


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 13, 2021)

The "parallel universe" concept seems to be leaking over from Fender.


----------



## Humbuck (Jan 13, 2021)

Rickenjackson?
Jacksonbacker?


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 13, 2021)

Demiurge said:


> The "parallel universe" concept seems to be leaking over from Fender.


Yet verging on the “darkest timeline” concept in the process...


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 13, 2021)

LordIronSpatula said:


> I dunno, the rosewood board is what's holding me back...


its laurel. get that credit card


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 13, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> its laurel. get that credit card


Silly me, looks like I’ll have one in each color then!


----------



## olejason (Jan 14, 2021)

Nothing brings me more amusement than $1k+ guitars with poop laurel fretboards


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 14, 2021)

Jesus Christ when are we going to stop putting brown fretboards on colored guitars? There are so few exceptions where brown actually looks good for a fretboard.


----------



## NickS (Jan 14, 2021)

Bearitone said:


> Jesus Christ when are we going to stop putting brown fretboards on colored guitars? There are so few exceptions where brown actually looks good for a fretboard.



It's not likely that a brown(ish) fretboard would keep me from buying a guitar, necessarily, if most/all other things about said guitar are to my liking. But, it's never my first choice and that one in the OP looks very bad....


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 14, 2021)

I hate it, but in a good way?


----------



## Phlegethon (Jan 14, 2021)

It was said in the thread before, and bears asking again: Jackson has a design department?

Also, this thing is fuck ugly. But I actually like it because of this. Only thing putting me off is the compound radius fretboard. I prefer straight radii on my instruments Pickups/preamp might also need to be binned, if memory serves me the X series are lower end imports. And things like pickups/electronics may not feel terribly good to play on.


----------



## LordCashew (Jan 14, 2021)

Phlegethon said:


> It was said in the thread before, and bears asking again: Jackson has a design department?



It was supposed to be a joke, dammit! 

I couldn't think of a better thread title off the cuff...

Looks like I shouldn't have made those cuts in my Thread Title Design Department.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Jan 14, 2021)

I actually... kind of dig it. Not in a “I’d buy it” type of way, but if Jackson wanted to give me one? I’d rock it.


----------



## oldbulllee (Jan 15, 2021)

never liked precission or jazz designs. precission particulary. i like it even less with a pointy headstock.


----------



## oldbulllee (Jan 15, 2021)

on a second thought... if someone gave it to me for free, i think i'd manage....


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 15, 2021)

Jackson's design department needs to go back to doing coke. The opioids aren't producing the desired results.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 15, 2021)

eaeolian said:


> Jackson's design department needs to go back to doing coke. The opioids aren't producing the desired results.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 9, 2021)

I was just in a sam ash and apparently jackson had other basses come out, with new headstocks, that aren't ugly. And no one even knows because of this stupid thing.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 9, 2021)

Gross.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 9, 2021)

GenghisCoyne said:


> I was just in a sam ash and apparently jackson had other basses come out, with new headstocks, that aren't ugly. And no one even knows because of this stupid thing.



The Spectras? Those just use the old, original Concert headstock.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 10, 2021)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Uhh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My eyes! Turn your head to the side.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 10, 2021)

Still better than anything Pablo Santana designed for the custom shop.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 10, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Spectras? Those just use the old, original Concert headstock.
> 
> View attachment 90016


 New to me! it kind of reminds me of the photo negative of stefan fimmers vigier


----------



## BigViolin (Feb 11, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That thing is uuuuuuuuuugly.



I dunno, if they changed like six or twenty things about it...might look cool.


----------



## PonStan (Feb 17, 2021)

The colours don't work together. I hope the sound is worth the price...


----------

